# Where does your poo sleep?



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Perhaps I should have done a poll for this, just wanted to find out what some of you do with your poo at night.

A the moment, Tilly sleeps in her crate in the lounge. We have had her 3 weeks, and I still have to stuff her into her crate each night and she still usually cries for 3 or 4 minutes. My OH says when we ditch the crate in a couple of months, we can put her bed in a cockapoo-bed-sized gap on the landing outside our bedroom. I think we should move her crate there now.

What do you think? Where does your poo sleep at night? In a bed? Upstairs? Downstairs? On your bed?

Lottie x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Personally I would put the crate there now if that is where you intend her sleeping, unless you use the crate during the day much as it is a pain to have to move them. Our boy still sleeps in a crate as he is very settled in it, it fits under our stairs so we have not been desperate to get rid of it, but intend to one day. We made the choice to not allow him upstairs as we have carpets upstairs and my husband is asthmatic.


----------



## Choccymoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Indie sleeps in his crate under the stairs at night, Luckily he goes in no Problem, during the day prefers to sleep on his bed inthe lounge. We were moving The Crate into the lounge every day but he just slept on the floor next to his crate.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

There is no danger of her gong int her crate voluntarily during the day! If she s left, she is in the kitchen with a bed, and if we are home, she sleeps on someone's lap!

X


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo has always hated his crate and so we did away with it. He sleeps on the landing outside our bedroom or if he fancy's a change, he takes himself into the bathroom. He doesn't venture downstairs at all during the night. Day time he sleeps on the floor in the lounge or if he wants to be alone he sleeps in the hall by the front door. He makes an excellent draught excluder.

Val


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie normally sleeps on the floor at the bottom of our bed and has done since night 2.Sometimes she chooses to sleep on the landing or downstairs,however she will always come for cuddles and her morning nap in our bed until we are all ready to get up


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki sleeps in her bed under the kitchen table, at night... the rest of the time on top of anyone who sits down! 
I would definitely have her crate where you want to sleep.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Clare that sounds lovely! I want morning cuddles! At the minute, just get excited bites from being left all night!

I think I will move the crate upstairs tonight..... Well let you know how it goes - thank you!

Xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie sleeps in her bed in the kitchen but has morning cuddles on our bed! I always said I wouldnt let a dog on my bed but I can't resist  x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

When we first got Bertie he was in his crate in the kitchen. When he got to about 5 months (I think?) we moved it to the lobby area. He goes in his crate shut when we are out and also at night but during the day he's in the kitchen with me. He has a plastic shell in there and his blankets but mainly sleeps on the cold floor!
The kitchen has a stair gate as I have a 2 and 5 year old so in the day it's supervised lounge visits then evenings the gate is left open. He's still only 7 months so has the odd mad occasion with the children. That's our set up hope that helps.
All dogs are different and know some that have never been crated and are happy and content plonking themselves where their head lands. Bertie is a chewer and one day when I was upstairs cleaning the bathroom he managed to destroy two chair legs, 3 corners of the skirting boards and the corner of a wall (sticks out) to the bare metal! Bit of a chewer is out Bertie! :-s


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Also forgot to add the hubby doesn't let him upstairs other than showers, what a meanie. I'd love poo cuddles on the bed  our family dogs were always upstairs with us and were slobbering boxers!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger sleep in the kitchen till she was house broke, now she has the run of the house, during the day she sleeps in her bed in the living room ,and at night she takes over my lazy-boy chair ,she loves it .but she also loves to sleep ,on mine or the Mrs laps she loves to cuddle and loves belly rubs


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie sleeps on the end of our bed and Dexter sleeps on my daughter's bed. They are as good as gold and never disturb us or wake before us. They are so content to be close to us at night. And of course cockapoo cuddles first thing in the morning are the best!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty's bed is on the floor next to my bed. She usually starts the night in her bed (I say usually, she did last night, but recently has taken to getting on my bed as soon as I get in!!) and at done point in the night gets on my bed and I usually wake up to find her curled up against me!! She doesn't often wake me up and I can get out of bed, get a coffee and get back into bed without her stirring!! I love my morning cuddles with her and she also has a mad 5 minutes when we go to bed where she rolls around in the bed being silly before settling down. X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh and I always said I'd never have her sleeping in my room or on my bed, but the good thing is if she's not well she lets me know and I can get her outside! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine both started in crates in the lounge, they now sleep in their beds in the lounge, or rather on the settees. On a weekend when we lie in longer than a weekday, Mable will normally bark we go down and she charges upstairs and dives on the bed, Wilf plods up then they both after greeting snuggle back down to sleep. Wilf sits as close as he can to you then his head and body flop down on top of you snugly boy


----------



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

We started with the 'no furniture' rule. 

Six months later and she is always either always on the sofa on my lap or sleeping on our bed. She never wakes us and stays at the foot end until she knows it's time to get up and suddenly wriggles into my arms. 

I've never let previous dogs get away with such behaviour, but cockapoos are so affectionate and happy when they are with their humans, that I have turned into a complete softie. 

Too cute to resist!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly is still in her crate in the spare room 

xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Quote
"I've never let previous dogs get away with such behaviour, but cockapoos are so affectionate and happy when they are with their humans, that I have turned into a complete softie."

I couldn't agree more. I never considered having a dog in my room before getting a cockapoo. Firstly most dogs moult all over your bed and would usually end up pestering or barking and wake you up. Cockapoos are so in tune with us they understand that sleep time means just that. Mine know that when my bedside light goes on its the green light for cuddles and not to disturb me before that.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max sleep curled up with Mandy in the utility room at night or if we go out. During the day it's anywhere he wants to in the bungalow, but it's usually on or as near to me as he can get!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So impressed by the will power of those who have always had their cockapoo in the kitchen or under the stairs - I knew I would let Tilly on the sofa, but always said 'my dog wont go upstairs!'

She was fine with her crate on the landing, cried for 2 mins then slept right through. Glad I'm not the only one whose will has been worn down by the cuteness!!

Love hearing about what everyone else does


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Quote
"I've never let previous dogs get away with such behaviour, but cockapoos are so affectionate and happy when they are with their humans, that I have turned into a complete softie."


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, so you turned in to a softy, ,,Well welcome to the club.,,there is just some thing about a cockapoo,there wonderful devotion.and understanding,of you and there willingness to please every one it is just so wonderful .and definitely no other dog has and I have had planty of dogs in my time


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson starts off sleeping on the bottom of our bed and then gets off because he gets too hot and sleeps on the floor. He always gets back on in the morning and i love waking up to see him lying on his back with his floppy bunny paws looking so content,snuggled in between me and hubby. we then have a cuppa and snuggles in bed before getting up! I think that this has been the way i bonded most with him in the early days. I love it and wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca always starts off the night in her bed but we always wake up with her in the middle of us. As soon as we stir she comes up to our noses for snuggles. Daytime is by our feet or in the hallway by the door.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

NikkiB said:


> Samson starts off sleeping on the bottom of our bed and then gets off because he gets too hot and sleeps on the floor. He always gets back on in the morning and i love waking up to see him lying on his back with his floppy bunny paws looking so content,snuggled in between me and hubby. we then have a cuppa and snuggles in bed before getting up! I think that this has been the way i bonded most with him in the early days. I love it and wouldn't want it any other way


Oh how funny Pushca looks just like Samson and sleeps on her back. I just love those big floppy yummy paws too


----------



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Boo sleeps on her back too. Big bunny paws folded on her chest. Some times she pushes them straight in the air whilst still snoozing. It looks like she is waiting to be high-fived. 

No wonder I can't help letting her on my bed! Cockapoos really are the most human-like doggies I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My ideal would be for Dudley to carry on sleeping downstairs but then to come up on the bed for cuddles in the morning, but have agreed with the not upstairs rule due to hubby's asthma (took him 13 years to agree to get a dog so I guess i'd better stick to that one!).


----------

